# New Members



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to all the new members. Having been on here going on five years now ,I've noticed a rapid escalation in new members. Back when I joined, there used to be one new member a month maybe. Now there is a new member DAILY. 
These beautiful creatures are becoming very popular. And I think we all know why. But one of the things I've noticed is that, the number of issues /behavior problems has also risen. I don't know whether the percentage is higher or whether it just seems that way with the volume of new dogs. ?? 
What I do think is real ,is the number of issues that are quite avoidable. I guess, in a perfect world , all issues are deemed avoidable. But the one thing I want to get out is the need to educate oneself BEFORE one gets a puppy , rescue or whatever. Last year I was getting a private email once a week asking for help on average. Now I get roughly three or four a week. And I am by no means complaining . Please feel free to email me anytime. And one thing I also want to point out too is that ,please do not wait for things to get better with time. Most often they do not. 
Get your concerns out on the forum as soon as you notice them. There is a huge wealth of knowledge here and it is vital to start early to work on them. Please don't be afraid to admit you need help. We all started somewhere and have been there too. 
I can't emphasize enough , the importance of learning before you get your dog. I can't promote puppy classes and socialization enough. THE FIRST 3 MONTHS OF YOUR PUPS LIFE ARE CRITICAL. Following are a few articles /free downloads that I like to recommend for newbies especially. 
Also, I would like to recommend that we never stop learning. I can't believe how ideas have changed just in the last couple of years. The things our IAABC was recommending a couple of years ago , are now being replaced with better ideas, more dog friendly ideas. Many members join for a brief time and then think that they have learned enough. I might suggest that we never stop learning and that is the reason that we can always be up to the challenge of providing the best for these beautiful dogs , the Havanese. 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

The American Veteranary Society of Animal Behaviorists Position Statement on SOCIALIZATION.

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf

Developmental PRIORITIES http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/developmental-priorities


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You always have the best advice Dave! This is a good thread for new comers!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> You always have the best advice Dave! This is a good thread for new comers!


yeah Linda ,you're a veteran here ,can you keep up with the newbies? I know when I look at the list of members online. , I keep seeing names I haven't even met yet. So folks, don't forget to introduce yourself on Linda's thread called "Introduce Yourself part 3. ". Don't be shy, you need to socialize just like your dogs do . :biggrin1: I'm still waiting for the newbie from Ohio.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ailee said:


> I am aileen and I am new in this forum. I need information for my lovely dog, he
> edited in bad habits.he can't get his bed and always run here and there daily.
> and accept my instruction.I want to train him from a good trainer.
> who make my dog as a good pet.....


hi Aileen, email me privately.


----------

